# Moving a large bandsaw



## Mordi (Jul 9, 2013)

I am taking delivery of a 19" Grizzly bandsaw next week and am wondering how best to get it moved into the garage.

I am ordering liftgate service with the delivery. According to my understanding, that means the delivery company is only obligated to drop the shipment at the curbside and I am responsible for moving it across the driveway and into the garage. The shipping crate is 83" tall per the specs. The garage opening is 84" tall, but the garage door hangs down to 81". Should I disconect the door from the opener and prop it up to 84" with some 2x4's? Also, I need to figure how best to move it from the curb, get it off the pallet and on to a dolly and into the garage. Grizzly suggested getting 2- 3 (strong) men and walking it back, in the crate, from the curb, across the garage, to the garage door, uncrating and moving it off the pallet to the dolly. If I had a pallet jack, it would make things easier....

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Mordi


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2013)

If you have a local rental place, ask about an appliance mover (dolly).  Unbox the saw at the curb, put it on the appliance mover, belt in place, tip and roll (it will then be less than 80" high and go through the garage door easily.)


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 9, 2013)

My Jet 1642 and Griz 555 showed up within 2 days of each other. The guys driving the truck were more than happy to put them in the garage. Transport one piece at a time to the shop was up to me, but they are usually great about where to drop it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2013)

If the truck is heavy, they will prefer not to drive on your driveway (afraid it will crack).  Don't be too demanding--they could be correct!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jul 9, 2013)

Assumptions...
1) You have a fairly clean shot from the curb to the garage
2) The delivery guys have a dolly
3) there are two delivery guys or one plus you
4) you have two $20 bills

Give #4 to #3 and your problems are solved and you don't have to go rent anything.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had 2 Jets delivered and both times the driver put them in the garage for me.
When you open the box will probably find that the head, base, table and post are not assembled together. If it is not assembled it will be easy if it is assembled keep it horizontal don't stand it upright to move it in.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jul 10, 2013)

Often the driver will have a pallet jack that he can use. almost as good as a forklift. but it will raise the crate up, if the door is not high enough that may not work to well.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 10, 2013)

When my 80 gallon air compressor was delivered, the driver let me use his pallet jack.  He was not allowed to move it himself, because of company policy, I guess, but he let us use his pallet jack and we rolled it right into the garage.


----------



## HamTurns (Jul 11, 2013)

I had the same concerns with a Grizz band saw and cabinet table saw delivery. The delivery driver and I just took it off the truck with a pallet jack and rolled it all the way up the driveway and into the garage.

As a lot of folks here have noted the delivery guys are usually willing to help out (if they're allowed to).

I called and talked to the delivery company before they "showed up at my door", and confirmed that the delivery guy would help.

And yes, disconnect your garage door opener and prop open your garage door with a 2x4 to get the clearance you want. A vise grip clamped onto the roller guide will hold the door open too. Get that all set up so when the delivery person shows up you can get your garage door set immediatly.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## monophoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Three friends and some beer?


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sounds like a heavy problem. Good luck in moving your band saw.


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 12, 2013)

monophoto said:


> Three friends and some beer?


The beer comes out only AFTER THE SAW IS IN PLACE!:biggrin:  DAMHIKT either.
Really good advice above from Ed and others.  A small bribe is often just the grease needed to obtain good, quality help.  Best of luck and enjoy your beautiful new toy, er, tool!

Charles


----------



## Mordi (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions. 

I borrowed an appliance dolly from work, along with a low profile heavy duty dolly. Between those items, and a $20 bill at the ready, something so work :biggrin:

Will report back on the final outcome next week.

Mordi


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 13, 2013)

I've always been in a tizzie worrying when I was expecting delivery of something big/heavy and it has always worked out to be a non-problem.  Last two big items I received, I backed my pickup up to the truck.  The delivery people sled it into my pick up.  Them I used my trusty cherry picker to offload it from my pickup and wheeled it into the garage.  No fuss, no muss.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> I've always been in a tizzie worrying when I was expecting delivery of something big/heavy and it has always worked out to be a non-problem. Last two big items I received, I backed my pickup up to the truck. The delivery people sled it into my pick up. Them I used my trusty cherry picker to offload it from my pickup and wheeled it into the garage. No fuss, no muss.


 
I have wondered what to use my cherry picker for. I guess I should have asked everyone else what they use theirs for??? :biggrin:

g.


----------



## mhbeauford (Jul 13, 2013)

The lift gate service placed my 19" Grizzly in the shop, lying down on the crate!


----------



## low_48 (Jul 14, 2013)

First delivery of my 19" Grizzly was on a standard truck after paying for lift gate service. Second delivery took another 3 days. It was at the terminal longer than it took to ship there. Once I got it uncrated and in the walk out basement shop, found out the bottom wheel was so far out of balance everything walked off the table. That wheel had weights on the front side of the rim, and holes on the opposite side in the rear. The casting was so bad, there was not enough iron to machine all around on the face of the wheel. Different spokes were different thicknesses. After several parts orders and completely rebuilding the bottom end, found out the top wheel was no good either. Told them to come and get it. Said they would not pay for lift gate service for return. I told them okay, but I had no way to lift that machine back in the truck, that's why I paid for lift gate. Oh, if you paid for lift gate, we will send lift gate. That became the last Grizzly machine I will ever order. Good luck for you, but inspect that thing with a fine tooth comb before the truck leaves. Shipping damage is rampant with Grizzly machines. Write down any minor damage to the crate just in case.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

How was it?  Was the dolly enough to use for moving your band saw?


----------



## Mordi (Jul 16, 2013)

Delivery is scheduled for later today.

Will let you know how it went....


Mordi


----------



## Mordi (Jul 16, 2013)

Delivery went without a hitch.

I got a call en-route from the driver asking me directions . I could tell by his voice, he seemed like a nice guy.

I told him to back the truck into the driveway, next to the garage door and look for me waving in the driveway.

When he arrived, I helped direct him backing up. I have a nice wide driveway, which all the delivery trucks really appreciate - no obstructions, just a straight shot to the garage door.He loved it!

I could see that the pallet was tied down to the inside of the truck. The driver untied the crate, inserted a pallet jack and moved the crate to the liftgate and lowered the liftgate. Once on the ground, we put the crate on the appliance dolly and both of us tilted the dolly to clear the garage opening. Once inside the garage, we moved it to the rear of the garage, stood it straight up and removed the dolly. It was heavy and I was glad there were two of us. The whole process took only a few minutes and it was all over :biggrin:. The crate appeared to be in good condition. However, since I could not inspect the contents, I signed "Subject to Inspection

Easy....Peasy...

But glad it is over :laugh:

Mordi


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations.  Don't blame you for the worrying, I alway do and it always has gone very smooth.  Now put it together, post some pictures for us to drool over and have some fun with it.


----------

